
Ask HN: popularity, traditions, mix of both? - nighthawk648
In a company, an architecture team main directive, should be, governance of technologies used without the need to baby sit developers.<p>Let’s make an assumption the former was true, empirically, what is the best approach for governance of new user based web applications. Let’s make an assumption about users. Company is highly customizable and almost all users are internal employees.<p>Should the approach for building and hosting the new web app be to use a new and more popular technology stack like react with rust added? Or use a framework where most ‘legacy’ apps are already supported and being upgraded to less legacy counter parts like ASP &#x2F; .net.<p>I don’t want to put personal opinion on the text here but hopefully I’ll keep up with the conversations!<p>I understand to some things like spinning up servers, vms, and more network related protocols may drive the choice of stack, but for arguments sake we should ignore the relevance of these items.<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
daleholborow
Yes

~~~
nighthawk648
:D

I think this is the best answer that there can be.

Just curious to practical approaches rather than pragmatism and dogma!!

